# fun on wii/opera?



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

Don't post it here but has anyone had luck finding couples friendly (ok maybe not that vanilla) type movies that work on wii/opera? 
I'm thinking we can't post links here but maybe you could PM me? 
It just seems like such a waste to have this technology and this big TV and while the kids are gone we can't find anything.


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

i gotta do a wii.
brb


----------



## Accipiter777 (Jul 22, 2011)

I've tried... problem is getting things to work w/o the ability to upgrade or install whats needed to watch em.... Codec's dont d/l to opera on Wii.


----------

